# Sticky  X-Trail Bonavista Edition Registry:



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

I picked up my new Bonavista today, and it has a December 2006 build date. My understanding is that Nissan was going to build them until the end of December and then shut down the assembly line.

My Bonavista, that I just picked up today (!) is # 4883. I wonder if they decided to build 5,000 or so?

Who has the last one? What is your Bonavista # and build date?

Production #4883
Build Date: December 2006
Purchase Date
Location: Ottawa


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I know who is getting the final Bonavista. That's all I'm saying for now.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

Mines an October build date #4504

Production #4504
Build Date: October 2006
Purchase Date:
Location: Hamilton


----------



## cycles (May 6, 2007)

*5193*

Mine is #5193 and the build date is December 2006.

Production #5193
Build Date: December 2006
Purchase Date:
Location: Calgary


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm 5065 december build.


Production #5056
Build Date: December 2006
Purchase Date:
Location: Prince George, BC


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Bonavista Registry*

Question - probably for Marc....??

Could/should we start a "registry" (have it as a "sticky") of the Bonavista Edition that would capture some basic info - such as:

Production # 0001
Build Date:
Purchase Date:
Location: Newfoundland

No personal info - just the basics.

Given that the Bonavista is a "limited" production vehicle, it might be interesting to follow which ones are currently with us on the forum and to see what new members might eventually find their way here.....

Also might be interesting to see how they are spread out across Canada....

Just a thought......

Cheers = Roger

P.S. The "last" X-T has not yet been delivered.....


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

So then, so far, Cycles has it at #5193....looks like they build at least 300-400 in the last month of December.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Canada's Far East said:


> Question - probably for Marc....??
> 
> Could/should we start a "registry" (have it as a "sticky") of the Bonavista Edition that would capture some basic info - such as:
> 
> ...


Ok: Something like the above...
All you Bonavista owners: Keep going with this...


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

5098....12/06 build


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Production # 2362
Build Date: Sept 2006
Purchase Date:
Location: Montreal, QC


----------



## pops (May 9, 2007)

Production #0451
Build Date: July 2006
Purchase Date: November 2006
Location: Joliette


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

pops said:


> Production #0451
> Build Date: July 2006
> Purchase Date: November 2006
> Location: Joliette



Hey Pops: your home town is where I was born


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*The Registrar*

*Proudly presenting :*



















*Production # 0001*
*Build Date : 14 July 2006*
*Purchase Date: 15 Sept. 2006*
*Location: Paradise, NL*


----------



## schauret (Nov 3, 2006)

Production # 1756
Build Date: 08/2006
Purchase Date: 10/2006
Location: Gatineau, QC


----------



## Phil Keegan (Apr 6, 2007)

Ours is 4291, Platinum, and we love it. Peterborough dealer still has a couple on his lot. Don't know when it was built--I asked it, but it only speaks Japanese.

.........

Phil
RR#1, Omemee, Ontario


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Phil Keegan said:


> Ours is 4291, Platinum, and we love it. Peterborough dealer still has a couple on his lot. Don't know when it was built--I asked it, but it only speaks Japanese.
> 
> .........
> 
> ...


Yo Phil:

If you're gonna drive an X-T, you're gonna have to learn to speak Japanese  it's only the third hardest language to learn !

You'll find the build date on a plaque on the driver's side, lower section, between the front and rear doors. The month will be first (?) followed by the year ( probably 07 in your case).

Above that you'll find another plaque which will give you your tire pressures (29 lbs / sq in) - front and rear. If you want better fuel economy (less rolling resistance) you might want to jump those pressures up to 32....

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Phil Keegan (Apr 6, 2007)

Canada's Far East said:


> Yo Phil:
> 
> 
> You'll find the build date on a plaque on the driver's side, lower section, between the front and rear doors. The month will be first (?) followed by the year ( probably 07 in your case).....



OK, I had a look. It is October, 06


----------



## Owen K. (Feb 22, 2007)

Produsction #: 2300
Build Date: September 2006
Purcahed February 2007
Location: Toronto, Ontario

Love the truck!!


----------



## BC Trails (Jun 16, 2007)

Production # 5078
Build Date: 12/2006
Purchase Date: 5/2007
Location: North Vancouver, BC


----------



## YarmouthXtrail (Jun 29, 2007)

Production # 2692
Build Date: 09/2006
Purchase Date: 6/2007
Location: Yarmouth, NS


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

Built October 2006
# 3667
Purchased Vancouver April 2007


----------



## vanabb (Apr 7, 2007)

#1330
build date Oct. 06.
Vancouver BC


----------



## Cutlass442 (Aug 13, 2007)

#4995
Edmonton, Alberta
Purchased April-07


----------



## jimtur (Oct 8, 2007)

#0308
Sherbrooke, Québec.


----------



## cycles (May 6, 2007)

When is XTrailGuy or Roger going to reveal the details of the very last Bonavista?


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

#1781
Built: Aug, 2006
Purchased: Jan, 2007
Location: N. Vancouver, B.C.


----------



## Snicky (Mar 31, 2008)

*Bonavista Registery*

Hi,there 

Production: # 1637
Purshase date: October 2006
Location: Terrebonne, QC, Canada
Like it !


----------



## Donna (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi I just picked up my new (to me) Bonavista #3160.
Beige 25,000 km
Sept /06 build. 
Went on the road April/07.


----------



## Captain Snappy (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello/Bonjour,
Production: # 3946
Colour: Dark Silver/Grey
Purshase date: September, 2008 (new to me)
Location: Vancouver, BC


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

New member here. First post, so please be gentle. I used to own a 94 Nissan Sentra. Gave it to my Mom (who's still driving it) and bought a 97 Jeep Cherokee Sport. Kept that for 10 years then sold it and then went without a ride for almost 2 years. Well yesterday I picked up my second Nissan. This time the Bonavista. Glad I found this forum. Otherwise I would have thought my production number was the year Canada was discovered. :loser:

Production # 1795
Build Date: 08/2006
Purchase Date: 11/2008
Location: Gatineau, QC


----------



## GOT SE-R (Jan 31, 2009)

Production # 5136
Build Date: ? TBA
Purchase Date: May 2007
Location: Edmonton, AB CANADA


----------



## Simosos (Sep 19, 2009)

excuse me but here in Italy there aren't Bonavista model.
whati is this?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Simosos said:


> excuse me but here in Italy there aren't Bonavista model.
> whati is this?


The Bonavista xtrail is just a model name of an xtrail launched in Canada in 2006 which has some extra accessories throw-in. Details HERE


----------



## Courtenay_BC (Nov 27, 2009)

Production # 1600
Build Date: 09/2006

Funny that #1330 was built in October and 1781 was built in August.


----------



## NowhereMann (Feb 19, 2010)

*New Bonavista owner*

Hi 

Great to find a place for the x-trail. I've been looking for another vehicle and decided on a SUV, the Nissan X-Trail to be precise. Since they were only made for two years, not many of them come up for sale. I wanted to get good value for my money and believe that I have. I am now a proud owner of a Nissan X-Trail Bonavista !
Platinum Grey
Production #1111
Build Date: 07/06
In-Service date : 12/06
Purchase Date: Feb. 18/2010 -Lease buy out
Mileage : 63000KM
Location: Ottawa,ON CANADA
Home : Sudbury, ON Canada

I hope to enjoy this vehicle for many years to come.


----------



## dnjsmith (May 21, 2010)

became a 2006 Bonavista owner yesterday 5086, really impressed with this vehicle already. 90,000kms. completed oil change as it was due when I bought it. Two years ago had 95 Pathfinder XE 4X4, wonderfully tough off roader. I realize the x-trail is not as hard core, but it will still get me to some of my fishing holes and be great on the hi-way for mileage.


----------



## calebv (Jul 25, 2010)

Production # 4326
Delivery Date: Feb 8th 2007
Location: Vancouver, BC


----------



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

*Bonavista Registry*

#1919 June
London Ontario
Platinum - dark grey I guess.


----------



## dnjsmith (May 21, 2010)

finding nissan x-trail bonavista awd to be a great winter vehicle especially with winter tires. really gets me around in this northern Alberta winter. feels secure on winter highways. i let my wife use and am afraid she will fall in love with it.


----------



## gonetoZLO (May 8, 2011)

Just bought a 2006 X Trail Bonavista yesterday and we love it! 
Production # 1787
Platinum gray


----------



## dnjsmith (May 21, 2010)

Hope you enjoy it a lot, it is quite versetile and I am coming to appreciate mine more and more.


----------



## kg4ever (May 24, 2011)

bought mine today, 
# 0392
grey

bought used in Montreal, love this baby


----------



## PaPaJo (Mar 15, 2012)

I just bought mine last week!!!

Production # 0985
Build Date: ? 
Purchase Date: 14/03/2012
Location: Sherbrooke, QC CANADA


----------



## LuHua (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi guys, just saw this when browsing.

Production #1521
Manufactured 08/06
Purchased 12/06
Location: Vancouver BC

Original owners


----------



## b4idie (Jul 24, 2012)

*Bonavista #2962*

Production #2962
Manufactured Sep 06
Purchased Jan 07
Location: Toronto ON


----------



## Photo_brown (May 22, 2015)

*#0255*

Production # 0255
Build Date: July 2006 
Purchase Date: May, 22, 2015 - 2nd Owner Don't know the original purchase date. 
Location: Cambridge


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats on picking a great vehicle. I have a Bonavista as well that we bought a bit over 5 years ago. Original owner leased it for 3 years. Sadly I do not have the badging number or plaque left in the car so I have no clue as to what number it was. Was built in Oct 06. I have looked after mine very well, and it drives and handles great. If you want it to handle even better change to 225 55 17 tires. Maybe its like an old pair of jeans, but recently I test drove the new Rogue and found it to be less enjoyable to drive. Hope to keep ours for a good while yet. There is nothing quite like it available in the market anymore.


----------



## ryano88 (Aug 16, 2015)

Production # 3480
Build Date: October 2006 
Purchase Date: August 13, 2015 - 3rd Owner (2nd owner was excellent to this vehicle! NO rust, low mileage, perfect inspection)
Location: St. John's, Newfoundland

Been looking for a gently-used X-Trail for over a year - finally found 'the one'.


----------



## RoadIron (Jul 13, 2016)

Production #3096
Build Date: September 2006
Purchase Date: July 8th, 2016 (used from original owner via Agincourt Nissan)
Location: Toronto

Silver. In mint and immaculate condition inside and out. 173,000kms.


----------



## apds1 (Jan 16, 2017)

SUre i like


----------



## SeekerFor (Dec 29, 2015)

I will check on Saturday and get back to you!


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

Production # 0288
Production Date July 06
Purchase Date: May 2016 from the original owner
Location: Ottawa

195km as of today, Sunlit Sand color, very good condition


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mine was made in July as well, so its probably close in number to yours, but I will never know as there is no badging with it in mine.
Same colour and 190,300 kms


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Mine was made in July as well, so its probably close in number to yours,


It doesn't look as though the badge numbers are sequential to the production date. Somebody in this thread has #1111 built in July, another has #3400 built in October. I wonder if the production date is the date the chassis, body and engine were put together and the Bonavista trim package was added later.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

I was curious so I googled sales numbers

It looks like the X Trail sold about 810 units in Canada in June of 2006 (all trims). There's difference of 3000+ in the badge numbers between between Bonavista editions produced in July and September/October. Since Bonavista editions must be in the minority of units sold and they are only sold in Canada, the badge numbers can't be sequential or related to the production date. I would imagine the Bonavista trim package is installed in Canada and the badge number has some regional designation.


----------



## cartman_to (Nov 29, 2017)

Production # 4011
Production Date Oct 06
Purchase Date: feb 2017. I am the original owner
Location: Markham

196km as of today, metallic gray


----------



## Raddam (Jul 23, 2018)

Production # 3030
Production Date Oct. 2006
Purchase Date: Nov. 2017 (second hand)
Location: Cape Breton, NS
gunmetal grey
380 000 k and still ticking


----------



## dunluckyone (Jan 29, 2019)

Production # 0575
Production Date 2006
Purchase Date: Jan. 2019 (second hand)
Location: Mississauga, ON
silver


----------

